# unusual/unpopular names to suggest?



## Zebra Stars

DO yo like

girls:
corina
luna 
saffron

boys:
dante 
drake

any really unusual/unpopular names to suggest?


----------



## pixydust

girls;

Opal
Violet
Indiana (indie)
Sakura
Isadora (izzy)
Jasmine (minny)
Jaimilee
Logan (Lolo)
Storme
Rae


Boys;

Cairo
Rory
Jasper
Bodhi
Vinny
Zayden
Braidy
Ivan
Jonas
Rocco


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

I like Saffron & Drake.

Boy:
Lucian
Keller
Cyril
Delos
Theirry
Emery
Zaiden

Girl:
Sorcha
Rohzalyn
Kiana
Rowan
Kestral
Sapphire
Dahlia


----------



## wantabbygrl

Girl-
Eclipse 
Jayla

Boy-
Briden or Bryden


----------



## trashit

i love Dante and Luna!!

I like Xander
Mika
Milo
Dante
Milando

Tegan
Winter
Harlow
<3


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i like Luna and Drake

i like starla for a girl which is quite unusual xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Girls: Willow, Shiloh, Chloe, Zoe, Ily, Kylie, Jaide, Priscilla, Bianca, Brielle, Beatrice, Dakota, Teagan

Boys: Sequoia, Saige, Keegan, Kian, Kai, Henry, Harley, Zaylen, Xavier, Gianni, Rocco, Carlo


----------



## Caezzybe

I like Saffron and Dante out of the choices given :)



pixydust said:


> girls;
> Jasmine (minny)

Oh no, I suspect I may have now gone of Jasmine as the name I was going to choose. I don't want my daughter (if it's a girl) being associated with Minnie Mouse :( The only abbreviation I could think of was Jas which I quite like!


----------



## JessicaAnne

Pinksnowball said:


> i like Luna and Drake
> 
> i like starla for a girl which is quite unusual xx


Starla Is What We've Chosen, I Love It :D


Hmm What About

Girls:
Seren
Ocian

Boys:
Chase
Blaze

( Dont Know If There Unusual But I Think They Are Lol )


----------



## wannabubba#4

Caezzybe said:


> I like Saffron and Dante out of the choices given :)
> 
> 
> 
> pixydust said:
> 
> 
> girls;
> Jasmine (minny)
> 
> Oh no, I suspect I may have now gone of Jasmine as the name I was going to choose. I don't want my daughter (if it's a girl) being associated with Minnie Mouse :( The only abbreviation I could think of was Jas which I quite like!Click to expand...

Hi - my neice is Jasmine, and gets Jaz but never Minnie -tbh I havn't even thought of minnie ever for Jasmine. Its a lovely name by the way.

xx:hugs:


----------



## Lellow

wannabubba#4 said:


> Caezzybe said:
> 
> 
> I like Saffron and Dante out of the choices given :)
> 
> 
> 
> pixydust said:
> 
> 
> girls;
> Jasmine (minny)
> 
> Oh no, I suspect I may have now gone of Jasmine as the name I was going to choose. I don't want my daughter (if it's a girl) being associated with Minnie Mouse :( The only abbreviation I could think of was Jas which I quite like!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi - my neice is Jasmine, and gets Jaz but never Minnie -tbh I havn't even thought of minnie ever for Jasmine. Its a lovely name by the way.
> 
> xx:hugs:Click to expand...

I agree, ive never heard Minnie, only ever Jas....It is beautiful tho!
Yazmin is very nice too!


----------

